# calculating cfm



## Laserboss307 (11 mo ago)

I am trying to use an air compressor to supply the air assist in the laser cutting system I have at work. I am trying to find an appropriately sized compressor and tank but I am struggling to find a good way to calculate the cfm at the outlet of the system. The tank will be held at 60/90 psi and is going to go into a pressure regulator to step it down to 20 psi for the air assist. I've tried looking online for an estimate on the cfm that the air assist will require but I have found mixed answers. If anyone can point me towards a calculator to do the calculations or could provide formulas I would appreciate. Thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check the manual on the laser system...
it should have the cfm min requirements.
as well as the line dia size helps hint you are the required flow.

so what brand and model is the laser table?


----------



## Laserboss307 (11 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> check the manual on the laser system...
> it should have the cfm min requirements.
> as well as the line dia size helps hint you are the required flow.
> 
> so what brand and model is the laser table?


not sure about the model but the brand is g weike and the machine is 14 years old


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you should be able to pull a service cover for the electrical power supply and there should be machine number tags.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i do not know much on this site but it was on bing search
How To Calculate CFM of Air Compressors - Calculating CFM to PSI - About Air Compressors.com
the basic math for the calc is there...
but you need to be real good with math and compressors to use the formula.
basic engineer stuff.

Ideal Gas Law 
*PxV = nRT*

where P = pressure
V = Volume
T = Temperature
n is the amount of gas present
and R is a constant depending on the units used for the other variables


----------

